# Probleme mit ner Tabelle



## Matroc (28. März 2004)

Ich hab da nen paar Probleme mit ner tabelle die ich für meine zukünftige HP benutzen will

Hab grafiken usw alles feddich gebaut und die seite is schon recht weit, allerdings bin ich jetzt bei nen paar problemen angekommen für die mir keine lösungen mehr einfallen. meiner ansicht nach sollte das funktionieren, tut es aber nicht ^^

problem 1:
ich hab mehrere zeilen(atm insgesamt 9) alle bis auf eine haben fest zugewiesene pixelhöhen wenn ich da wo später der inhalt hin soll aber text  hinmache so dass die tabelle gestreckt werden muss, wird die tabelle(ausser von mozilla) leider  nicht an der stelle gestreckt wo keine feste pixel angabe gemacht wurde. die browser verhalten sich dabei alle unterschiedlich
mozilla: machts so wie ichs mir gedacht hatte an der zeile ohne feste angabe
opera: zieht die unterste zeile lang (das is ein pixelmassaker)
ie: zieht alle zeilen gleichmäßig in die länge

problem2:
nicht alle browser strecken ein bild auf die höhe einer tabellenzeile wenn ich height="100%" angebe. wie kann ich das umgehen?

problem3:
tabellen lassen sich nicht seitenfüllend anzeigen/in die länge ziehen. Ich hab links in der tabelle ne navigation drinn die ich gern bis zum unteren rand des browserfensters gestreckt hätte, allerdings weigern sich sämtliche browser das zu tun wenn ich height="100%" setze

bitte nehmt etwas rücksicht ich bin HTML mässig noch ...

naja hier noch der link zur seite (kann etwas slow sein liegt nur bei mir @home aufm router):
Link


----------



## rootssw (28. März 2004)

Hallo!

1. Problem:
Ich würde mal folgendes probieren:


```
<table style="table-layout:fixed;">
```

Dadurch werden KEINE Zeilen gestreckt - zumindest nicht die mit Größenangaben drin, wie es mit Zellen ohne Größenangabe steht, weiss ich jetzt garnicht - vergesslich wie ein Loch!  

2. Problem:
Setz' doch das Bild jeweils in ein DIV mit height="100%".
Bzw. mach folgendes:


```
<img height="100%" style="height:100%;" />
```

Bei mir hat's oft daran gelegen.

3. Problem:
Es ist in HTML nicht vorgesehen, dass man einer Tabelle eine Höhe zuweisen darf!

Entweder du machst es so:


```
<table style="height:100%">
```

oder, was wohl am Besten wäre:
Du erzeugst eine Tabelle für den Inhalt und eine Tabelle für die Navigation.

Dadurch wird auch das Problem gemieden, dass sich die Navigation streckt, wenn der Inhalt zu lang wird.


----------



## Matroc (28. März 2004)

das hat leider alles nich so hingehaun wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte
sieht bei den ersten 3 sachn noch genauso aus wie vorher :-/

das mit den 2 getrennten Tabellen währ natürlich ne idee ich denk das werd ich morgen mal ausprobiern heut is zu spät dafür...

trotzdem ein dickes THX für die schnelle Hilfe :-D

/edit
konnt net schlafen mit dem prob ^^
hab das jetzt mit 2 tabellen gemacht und es  sehr gut
da hätte man auch selbst drauf kommen können
bleibt nurnoch das problem das sich die navi net seitenfüllend dabietet oder wenigstens auf die länge des inhalts der seite streckt...


----------



## Shaddow (28. März 2004)

zum 2. prob: nimm die grafik doch als zellehintergrung:

<td style="background-image:url(deine-grafik.gif)" ></td>

zum 3.prob:
das prob hatte ich auch schon oft:
 height="100%"  muss gehen und es ist durchaus erlaubt das zu benutzen.


```
<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="100%">
   <tr>
    <th height="15" style="background-image:url(....)">Euer Part</th>
    </tr>
    <tr>
     <TD rowspan="15" valign="top" width="20%" class="td" STYLE= " background-image:url(...)" width="100">

      &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<A HREF="http://15812.forendienst.de" TARGET=_BLANK><B><I>Forum</B></I></A><BR>
	<P></P>
      &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<A HREF="dat09.html" target="1"><B><I>Gästebuch</B></I></A>
        <P></P>
      &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Sponsoren</p>
      &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<IMG SRC="...">

	<table width="100%">
         <tr>
          <td width="3%" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td width="17%" valign="top">Wir haben leider noch einige Bauarbeiten am Laufen! Wir bitten um euer Verständnis! </td>
         </tr>
        </table>

       <table width="100%">
       <tr>
       <td align="right">
       <form action="newthread.php" method="post">
       <span style="color:ffffff; font-size:9pt">Password:</span><input type="password" name="kenn" size="10"><br>
       <input type="submit" value="GO"><Input type="reset" value="Löschen">
       </from>
          
       </td>
       </tr>
       </table>


     </TD>
    </TR>
   </table>
```

das ist ein auszug aus meiner page. da habe ich rechts eine navi und links den text und das geht.


----------



## qwartz (28. März 2004)

*tja*

so wie Shadow hätt ich das wohl auch gesagt  benutz das Bild  als bg mit der angabe 
background-repeat: repeat - y;
erreichst du das es nur  nach unten immer wieder geladen wird.
Wobei dein Bild bei der Lösung nicht gestreckt sondern aneinander  gesetzt wird ..
also weiss nicht ob dir damit geholfen ist


----------



## Matroc (28. März 2004)

nochmal ein mega fettes DAAAANKE an euch alle!
ich habs jetzt endlich alles hinbekommen

das bild is mit background und background-repeat gestreckt

und sämtliche probs mit der tabellenhöhe hatten nen total blöden grund:
ich hatte nen falschen doctype drinn *kopf anne wand hau*

ich denk den rest schaff ich allein :-D


----------

